# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Καψιμο ηχειου

## PIPERIAS

Καλημερα σε ολους. Εχω στο αυτοκινητο μου μπροστα ενα ζευγαρι διαιρουμενα ηχεια rockford 13 αρια 35 watt rms στα 4 ωμ. Τα οδηγει ενισχυτης αναλογος. Μεχρι σημερα ολα καλα οταν τα αποσυνδεσα και ισως συνδεσα καποιο καλωδιο λαθος με αποτελεσμα το ενα το ηχειο να παιζει μονο η κορνα του. Το υπολοιπο ειναι νεκρο λογικα καηκε ετσι? Φτιαχνει αυτο? Δεν υπαρχουν δυστηχως χρηματα για αγορα αλλων και θελω να με διαφωτισετε αν φτιαχνει. Παραθετω μια φωτο για ποιο ακριβως ειναι το ηχειο αν αυτο παιζει ρολο

Σας ευχαριστω και περιμενω διακαως απαντηση σας..

----------


## PCMan

> Καλημερα σε ολους. Εχω στο αυτοκινητο μου μπροστα ενα ζευγαρι διαιρουμενα ηχεια rockford 13 αρια 35 watt rms στα 4 ωμ. Τα οδηγει ενισχυτης αναλογος. Μεχρι σημερα ολα καλα οταν τα αποσυνδεσα και ισως συνδεσα καποιο καλωδιο λαθος με αποτελεσμα το ενα το ηχειο να παιζει μονο η κορνα του. Το υπολοιπο ειναι νεκρο λογικα καηκε ετσι? Φτιαχνει αυτο? Δεν υπαρχουν δυστηχως χρηματα για αγορα αλλων και θελω να με διαφωτισετε αν φτιαχνει. Παραθετω μια φωτο για ποιο ακριβως ειναι το ηχειο αν αυτο παιζει ρολο
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω και περιμενω διακαως απαντηση σας..


Κοίτα απο κάτω μήπως έκοψες κατα λάθος κάνα καλώδιο που οδηγεί στην μεμβράνη από τους ακροδέκτες.

----------


## PIPERIAS

Καλημερα φιλε μου. Οχι δεν εχει κοπει ακροδεκτης. Για την ακριβεια εγινε λαθος συνδεση και ισως αυτο μαλλον το εκαψε..

----------


## aris285

Τι λαθος εγινε δηλαδη?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλημερα σε ολους. Εχω στο αυτοκινητο μου μπροστα ενα ζευγαρι διαιρουμενα ηχεια rockford 13 αρια 35 watt rms στα 4 ωμ. Τα οδηγει ενισχυτης αναλογος. Μεχρι σημερα ολα καλα οταν τα αποσυνδεσα και ισως συνδεσα καποιο καλωδιο λαθος με αποτελεσμα το ενα το ηχειο να παιζει μονο η κορνα του. Το υπολοιπο ειναι νεκρο λογικα καηκε ετσι? Φτιαχνει αυτο? Δεν υπαρχουν δυστηχως χρηματα για αγορα αλλων και θελω να με διαφωτισετε αν φτιαχνει. Παραθετω μια φωτο για ποιο ακριβως ειναι το ηχειο αν αυτο παιζει ρολο
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω και περιμενω διακαως απαντηση σας..


1)αυτά τα ηχεια είναι δυο δρομων και όχι διαιρουμενα 
Σε αυτά όταν λεμε 35watt προσθετουν την ισχυ του woofer και
Την ισχυ του twitter 
π.χ 25watt woofer και 10 watt twitter
Βεβαια η περισσοτερη ισχυ πηγαινει στο woofer

2)διαiρουμενα σημαινει χωρια woofer χωρια twitter
Αυτά φυσικα είναι καλυτερα και εχουν συνηθως περισσοτερη ισχυ

Τωρα συνηθως κοβονται συρματακια που που πηγαινουν στην μπροστα πλευρα
στο πηνιο του woofer και η άλλη πλευρα στις επαφες των βισματων
μπορεις να τα κουνησεις με το χερι να δεις αν δουλευψει το woofer
αν παλι δεν δουλεψει καθολου τοτε εχεις καμενο πηνιο οποτε είναι για πεταμα

διαιρουμενα είναι αυτά π.χ.
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=396

----------

